# Newbie - Shimano Deore Derailleur ADJUSTMENT



## deliverenz (Nov 16, 2007)

I just spent 2 hours attempting to fix my upshift problem using the guide found here: http://www.wikihow.com/Adjust-a-Rear-Bicycle-Derailleur

Let me fully describe what is wrong. I attempted to make adjustments because when I was switching between my 3rd cog to the 4th (higher gear), the chain would remain on the 3rd cog w/o any grinding noises. I adjusted the tension on the cable by turning loosening it up. It worked! However, now when I downshift and try to get on my lowest gear (largest cog), my shifter has already hit it's last notch on the 2nd to the last (slightly smaller cog). Anybody got a much better guide? I also discovered that I could make adjustments on the cable where my shifter is, and the guide doesn't mention that, so now I'm thoroughly confused.

Another thing that confuses me is the "tension." When they address tension, they mean that the cable shouldn't be stiff, correct? Now whenever I loosen, how much do I loosen it!?

Thanks for all your help!!!


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=64

For cable tension, you can use the barrel adjuster on the derailleur or the shifter. They both have the same effect.

If adjusting does not fix the problem, you probably need to replace the cable and housing. These are wear items that also get gunked up with dirt and cease to work smoothly. This is always a good place to start.

Another possibility is a slightly bent derailleur hanger. Have the lbs check that out if required.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

You backed off on the tension too much, that's why it won't shift into low gear. Readjust the tension using the barrel adjuster so that the derailleur shifts into the lowest gear and go from there. When you're trying to fine tune the shifting you only want to turn the barrel adjuster a little bit at a time, one or two clicks.


----------



## patz75 (Sep 3, 2008)

simple fix:upgrade to a better bike.


----------

